
Ask HN: Can anyone from Microsoft clarify the Windows API Code Pack license? - mintplant
This is a bit of a long shot, but I know some of the .NET developers are here on HN and I don&#x27;t have a better line into MS.<p>The Windows API Code Pack [0] is a collection of C# utilities for applications built on Windows: shell utilities, wrappers around file open&#x2F;save dialogs, etc. It looks like development stopped back in 2014, but it&#x27;s still really useful and gets ~42 downloads&#x2F;day according to NuGet [1].<p>Unfortunately the original license page linked from the directory (a code.msdn.microsoft.com address) no longer resolves [2]. User aybe on GitHub, who now maintains the NuGet packages, rescued a copy from the Internet Archive, which reveals a custom, Microsoft-specific license [3].<p>My question: now that .NET is embracing OSS, would it be possible to update this project&#x27;s license to something more standard? .NET Core [4] is dual-licensed under MIT and Apache2, for example.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;aybe&#x2F;Windows-API-Code-Pack-1.1<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nuget.org&#x2F;packages&#x2F;WindowsAPICodePack-Shell&#x2F;<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.msdn.microsoft.com&#x2F;WindowsAPICodePack&#x2F;Project&#x2F;License.aspx<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;aybe&#x2F;Windows-API-Code-Pack-1.1&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;LICENCE<p>[4] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dotnet&#x2F;core
======
mindcrash
Try mailing Scott Hanselman; I'm quite confident he can help you get in touch
with someone inside the mothership:
[http://www.hanselman.com/about/](http://www.hanselman.com/about/)

~~~
mintplant
Will do - thanks.

~~~
shanselman
checking

~~~
mintplant
Oh wow, awesome!

